# Refinishing a Push Pole



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good to me, I may buy a can and refinish both of my poles. I would clean the hell out of the pole with denatured alcohol first for sure to get adhesion.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

^ this and sand the heck out of it after a cleaning and again after sanding.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I sanded mine down then cleaned with acetone then sprayed with rustoleum appliance epoxy. Going on almost a year and has held up fine. Nice thing too is that I can touch it up whenever is needed


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

For cleaning, I've heard both denatured alcohol and acetone. Is one preferred over the other?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

That's pretty cool to have a two-part paint in an aerosol like that.

What would you guys do about a pole that was already painted with appliance epoxy (I'm guessing, since it came with the boat), but that you want to refinish? Sand all the way down to the glass?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've used that Rustoleum epoxy appliance paint on many projects and it has a nice hard finish to it. I wish they made it in other colors.

If you rolled over the sanded (and cleaned with acetone) push pole with some 2 part epoxy with a sponge roller or brush, then rotated the pole until it cures, then spray the above paint over that thin layer of epoxy, that will keep those stray fibers at bay, longer than just painting it.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I just found heat shrink sleeve at http://www.sollercomposites.com/composites/carbon fiber sleeves.html#Shrink .
It is made for this type of stuff. I'd sand the pole, clean it well, then apply a coat of neat epoxy. Apply the heat shrink sleeve over the epoxy and use a hair dryer to shrink the sleeve down smooth. This will ensure those FG fibers get stuck down and you have a thin, smooth, consistent coat. You will not have to rotate it while it dries this way. Afterward, you can coat the surface with whatever you like.

Nate


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I just found heat shrink sleeve at http://www.sollercomposites.com/composites/carbon fiber sleeves.html#Shrink .
> It is made for this type of stuff. I'd sand the pole, clean it well, then apply a coat of neat epoxy. Apply the heat shrink sleeve over the epoxy and use a hair dryer to shrink the sleeve down smooth. This will ensure those FG fibers get stuck down and you have a thin, smooth, consistent coat. You will not have to rotate it while it dries this way. Afterward, you can coat the surface with whatever you like.
> 
> Nate


Man that sleeve looks cool and a good idea but my old glass pole weighs 9 lbs. Already so that sleeve may be,too heavy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Man that sleeve looks cool and a good idea but my old glass pole weighs 9 lbs. Already so that sleeve may be,too heavy


Pump it full of helium


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Pump it full of helium


I may have to grab some booze and a drill and try that this weekend.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Ummm, the sleeve ain’t permanent. It just provides a small amount of compression to create a smooth finish and to stick the glass fibers down in the epoxy. You remove it after the lamination sets.

Nate


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Did mine a year or so ago with Krylon Fusion clear. Doesn't look as pretty now as it did for the first few months, but still no fibers. Interested to hear how that urethane works.

Incidentally, EMC/Quantum Paints makes a two-part polyurethane in a rattle can. (https://geniusbucket.com/products/quantum99-2k-spray-can) It's not cheap at $70/can and doesn't come in clear. I've got a can of white sitting on the work bench that I ended up not using and Jamestown Distributors wouldn't take back. Maybe I'll try it on my push pole next time around.


----------

